
The electric eel's high-voltage discharges are subtle weapons - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/this-scientist-studied-electric-eels-what-he-found-will-shock-you/411403/?single_page=true
======
fit2rule
Ken Catania seems to be a human who has developed extra-sensory perception.

[https://medschool.mc.vanderbilt.edu/biosci/bio_fac.php?id3=9...](https://medschool.mc.vanderbilt.edu/biosci/bio_fac.php?id3=9129)

What a brilliant read!

------
mrfusion
Are there any technologies that use an electric field to sense the location of
objects similar to what an eel does?

It seems like it might make a good input device for vr?

~~~
vutekst
The passenger seats of certain cars use electric field sensing in the seatback
to determine if there is an adult passenger present, to decide whether to
enable the passenger-side airbag. (Though simply sensing by weight is also
common.)

For an example of an electric field sensor, check out the Motorola MC33794.

------
mfoy_
So the Eel uses the Zeno effect to observe it's prey, and therefore immobilize
them-- Quantum Fishing.

